# ? Martin Onza



## chasta (Sep 25, 2003)

Any information someone could give me would be a big help. I just got a Martin Onza M60 this bow has a 24 kt gold riser 1 black 1 white limb, marble grips and zebra inlay. I' ve been told it's very collectable. I just liked the look. Any info would be great.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Did you try contacting Martin Archery? Their website (listed here at Archery Talk) has an e-mail link I'm sure. BTW, your bow sounds AWESOME! Enjoy!


----------

